# Exhaust...Can it be fixed?!?



## Partyboy25 (Jan 27, 2005)

I just got my exhaust done on my 200sx(1.6) 3 days ago. It sounds real nice reving it up to about 4 grand and then i get that evil buzzing/farting noise. It also happens if im getting it down the road but I think its a little higher in the RPM range then. I was wondering if there was anyway to eliminate that forsaken nosie. I have 2" piping to a straight-thru muffler with a perforated core. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Partyboy25 said:


> I just got my exhaust done on my 200sx(1.6) 3 days ago. It sounds real nice reving it up to about 4 grand and then i get that evil buzzing/farting noise. It also happens if im getting it down the road but I think its a little higher in the RPM range then. I was wondering if there was anyway to eliminate that forsaken nosie. I have 2" piping to a straight-thru muffler with a perforated core.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Buy the largest 2" perforated core resonator you can fit and weld it in just behind the cat. 

Fart can sound = GONE


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

it could also be rattling on something on the under body. i know my muffler tip rattles like a sumabish on the rear bumper


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> it could also be rattling on something on the under body. i know my muffler tip rattles like a sumabish on the rear bumper


^ yea  it sucks......but it looks so perdy tucked up tight!


----------



## guam_boy00 (Mar 2, 2005)

Well i guess i'm alittle off topic here... but i think it would be a good time to say it anyway... Well if you have a straight pipe...as in header straight to muffler... If you want to quiet it down abit... just put a glasspac inbetween the header and the muffler... and it will quiet it down on idle but still sound crazy on accelaration... ok i just wanted to shape it with you guys... just incase noone knew that...


----------

